# Cyriopagopus schioedtei caresheet?



## schumy_ul (Jun 26, 2009)

I've just got a 4 cm c. schioedtei and can't really find any info on this species except on asianarboreals.com. Can you please, if you have the time, share some knowledge about this species temperament, speed, and maybe about housing? Thanks.


----------



## Dante (Jun 26, 2009)

I keep mine at 70/80% umidity and room temp. Sling are mainly burrowers (or _Pterinochilus_ like) but they need an arboreal setup. 
Slings are bright orange like _Pterinochilus_ and are fast and secretive (they'll retreat in burrow everytimes).
No data from venom but I think it's like other asian tarantulas.
Mine molted a week ago and it's like 3cm, starting to show a blueish/greenish color.


----------



## schumy_ul (Jun 26, 2009)

thanks, that's good info.


----------



## schumy_ul (Jun 26, 2009)

I managed to find a caresheet, searching it on google by the non scientific name "Malaysian Earth Tiger".

Range  	Tropical rainforests of peninsular Malaysia.

Type
 	Arboreal and opportunistic, found in holes in trees and cracks in rock faces, also will make use of man-made holes and buildings, but will burrow to some extent in captivity. Will use substrate and other tank contents to construct hiding places very much like Poecilotheria species.

Diet  Spiderlings eat pinhead crickets, and other small insects. Adults eat crickets, other large insects, small lizards, and an occasional pinkie mouse.

Full Grown Size 	6 to 9 inches, although males have been seen with over 10" legspans.

Growth 	Medium speed.

Temperature 	75 to 90° F.

Humidity 	78 to 82%. All tarantulas that have at least a 3" legspan may drink from a shallow, wide water dish. Spray regularly.

Temperament 	Aggressive and nervous.

Housing 	Spiderlings can live in a clear plastic deli-container with air holes. Adults can live in a 5 to 10-gallon tank. Floor space is more important than height.

Substrate 	4 to 5 inches of peat moss, or potting soil.

Decor 	Live plants, driftwood, cork bark, etc. make good hiding places. Moss can be added for floor cover. Also, large-diameter bamboo.

Other Names 	Asian Chevron Tarantula.


----------



## T_DORKUS (Jun 26, 2009)

schumy_ul said:


> I managed to find a caresheet, searching it on google by the non scientific name "Malaysian Earth Tiger".
> 
> Range  	Tropical rainforests of peninsular Malaysia.
> 
> ...


If it is arboreal, why is floor space more important than height?  
Pretty much kept the same as any other Asian arboreal.  The first site you listed - asianarboreals.com has more useful info on this species than any caresheet.  Here's one of my juvie males.


----------



## schumy_ul (Jun 26, 2009)

I just copy-pasted from that site. Didn't really see that height thing. Nice juvie male  got any females?


----------



## T_DORKUS (Jun 26, 2009)

schumy_ul said:


> I just copy-pasted from that site. Didn't really see that height thing. Nice juvie male  got any females?


My juvie female.  Might have another smaller one- waiting to see how it turns out. 





This is my smallest one- still dark so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Redapache (Jun 26, 2009)

I keep mine arboreal but a lot of substrate and 2 pieces of wood in which she uses to make a large tunnel hide from the ground up.

Here is a phot of mine she is about 4".

http://www.flickr.com/photos/keegan_r/3508220342/


----------



## schumy_ul (Jun 26, 2009)

it's a very nice species. i'm glad i purchased one. mine is only 3rd or 4th instar. i'll upload a photo latter if you'd like. 
@DORKUS: are you hopping to breed them?


----------



## T_DORKUS (Jun 26, 2009)

Redapache said:


> I keep mine arboreal but a lot of substrate and 2 pieces of wood in which she uses to make a large tunnel hide from the ground up.
> 
> Here is a phot of mine she is about 4".
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/keegan_r/3508220342/


Nice female!


----------



## Redapache (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks they really are a beautiful species, these and the true Cyriopagopus Thorelli and Phormingochilus Everetti are my absolute favorite species!


----------



## T_DORKUS (Jun 26, 2009)

schumy_ul said:


> it's a very nice species. i'm glad i purchased one. mine is only 3rd or 4th instar. i'll upload a photo latter if you'd like.
> @DORKUS: are you hopping to breed them?


I would like to but I think my males will mature before my female does.  Right now she is slightly bigger but she won't be for long.  They're all at the 4-5 inch mark (except the smallest one of course)


----------



## schumy_ul (Jun 26, 2009)

well, good luck to you  try slowing your males down, feed them less often than the female. i'm nowhere near breeding or such, i don't have experience in this field, so i don't really know whether this will work, but it might.


----------



## Redapache (Jun 26, 2009)

@ T DORKUS. You have a awesome photobucket,and your T's are amazing!


----------



## schumy_ul (Jun 26, 2009)

Redapache said:


> @ T DORKUS. You have a awesome photobucket,and your T's are amazing!


 true  nice T's by the way.


----------



## T_DORKUS (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Struckanerve (Jun 26, 2009)

here is a picture of my freshly molted female also the setup i keep her in. to give you an idea. these are def arboreal, she is always out climbing. i really dont spray the enclosure. i just have a water dish. the humidity is around 60ish. hope this helps!


----------



## schumy_ul (Jun 26, 2009)

nice female. i like the enclosure  i'll make something similar for my c. schioedtei but not quite soon. it has some growing to do.. thanks for the pics.


----------



## T_DORKUS (Sep 15, 2009)

Thought I'd update this thread since there's so much attention to MET's lately.
My female 






And the male matured






And my smallest one did turn out to be female.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

